# 2nd Batch



## Mcamnl (Nov 24, 2010)

So, I went to sweeten my batch of pee. I can't remember who said it or where I read it, but I used a small bottle of lime juice and 1/2 cup of sugar per gallon. Mixed it all up and gave a taste. Not bad. Better than my first batch. Still to tart for my wife. Anyway...... it was clear but now is really cloudy. It has been a week now and there is no sign of any more settling. 
I assume this is from the lime juice. 
Not sure if there is a question here. Cloudy doesn't bother me. Would it hurt any trying to clear this again?


----------



## closetwine (Nov 24, 2010)

You can try to again, or drink as is... It prob won't last long enough to matter. All up to you (read: wife lol!).


----------



## Arne (Nov 25, 2010)

If it won't clear, try some sparkaloid in it. Have to wait a little longer, but won't be long and you will be able to drink it. Or close your eyes and drink away. lol, Arne.


----------

